
Orlando attack: Clinton calls on tech companies to help disrupt terrorist plots - Nitish_shah
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/13/orlando-attack-hillary-clinton-online-surveillance-terrorism
======
King-Aaron
To prevent a person like this from spontaneously shooting up a club, they are
literally talking about wanting to arrest people for thoughtcrime.

------
zimpenfish
Honestly was expecting it to take more than three days before someone tried to
make it about online surveillance.

------
internaut
Thought experiment.

Suppose we devise a machine that discovers groups of people who intended
murder, real, not imagined, against the broader community, defined as say,
within a national boundary.

Would you dare turn that machine on?

I'm guessing it'd join the Ark of the Covenant at that warehouse.

